
Show HN: iDownloader – A download accelerator for Mac - abhpan27
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/idownloader-fast-and-elegant-file-downloader/id1220730126?mt=12
======
Tanegashima
I thought it was for iOS from the name.

Just a tip.

